# 10 easy steps to make PROFIT with uber



## Alann314 (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm alan and im new to uber. Wanted to do uber as a side job for fun and extra cash. I work as a dealer in a casino and have 4 days off so figured ok why not try it. Just finished day 2 of driving and found 10 easy steps to make a PROFIT with uber. Enjoy
1. Quit
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Don't ever ****ing sign up with uber. 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Alann314 said:


> I'm alan and im new to uber. Wanted to do uber as a side job for fun and extra cash. I work as a dealer in a casino and have 4 days off so figured ok why not try it. Just finished day 2 of driving and found 10 easy steps to make a PROFIT with uber. Enjoy
> 1. Quit
> 2.
> 3.
> ...


I think you may be on to something with #6. Can you expound on that, please?


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I think you may be on to something with #6. Can you expound on that, please?


Actually, I think #7 was the most enlightening.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> Actually, I think #7 was the most enlightening.


Both are excellent. I almost went with #7, but #6 seems to have wider applicability to most drivers.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Alann314 said:


> I'm alan and im new to uber. Wanted to do uber as a side job for fun and extra cash. I work as a dealer in a casino and have 4 days off so figured ok why not try it. Just finished day 2 of driving and found 10 easy steps to make a PROFIT with uber. Enjoy
> 1. Quit
> 2.
> 3.
> ...


I would say put step 10 before step 1. Then fill in all the blank steps with Read Step One Again. Otherwise looks good.

What led you to this realization so quickly? It takes many people several months or longer to figure it out.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

[Happy Uber Drivers Facebook Page]

Sounds like fun. Let's go make some money!!! Uber on!

[/Happy Uber Drivers Facebook Page]


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

Can't argue with anything on this list. Possibly the wisest advice I've read on this forum to date.


----------



## Alann314 (Jan 24, 2015)

grams777 said:


> I would say put step 10 before step 1. Then fill in all the blank steps with Read Step One Again. Otherwise looks good.
> 
> What led you to this realization so quickly? It takes many people several months or longer to figure it out.


Well I realized after spending 10 hours of my time and then checking my statement. $210 was what I was at. Now take away Ubers anally raping cut...350 miles total I put just driving to people and back home so I included dead miles. Then the deapreciation of your vehicle. There is a lot of factors that are worked in that I did not mention as well. In the end I would make more money being a hooker. Child laborers in other countries probably make more than uber drivers.

Edit: sorry forgot to mention...if a customer buys you food then go ahead and eat only %80 and send the other %20 to uber.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

but in all seriousness, you can make money depending on what market you in
not everybody is driving for 73cents/mile


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> but in all seriousness, you can make money depending on what market you in
> not everybody is driving for 73cents/mile


Yes. Others are at whole $0.75 per mile. What a sh..t job to do.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Alann314 said:


> Edit: sorry forgot to mention...if a customer buys you food then go ahead and eat only %80 and send the other %20 to uber.


Now that's funny right there!


----------



## JoeMiami (Jan 9, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> [Happy Uber Drivers Facebook Page]
> 
> Sounds like fun. Let's go make some money!!! Uber on!
> 
> [/Happy Uber Drivers Facebook Page]


I think you meant "Let's go make someone money!!!"


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

I gotta figure its easier to scam a little extra $$ from UBER than the Casino- but still a very well thought out and informative list...thanks-


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Shouldn't this have been 12 steps ? With the 13th being .... ahem...


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Everyone describes everything differently. If you are like me, then you don't know what you don't know. I don't give a rat's tail about 'wear and tear'.... I had to learn the hard way that all cars are toys and adults pay cash for toys. If you use things and love people, you will succeed. If you use people and love things, you will fail; PERIOD. I didn't make the rules. I lived paycheck to paycheck for 23 years. When I finally stopped 'solving' my problems with new debt, I got to stop being broke and it has been worth it. I have gotten 132,000 miles out of a new car because I was too broke to maintain it and on the other hand, I have gotten 60,000 miles out of a car that I gave $500 for. All cars eventually become worth less than $1000.00. The key is to have the cash to buy the next one. Not enrich the bankers with your hard earned dollars monthly. All of our memaws are right. If I don't have the money, I don't buy it yet. If $1000.00 would change your life, work a little more and spend a little less and get $1000.00 and change your life. You will never have $25,000.00 in the bank until you learn how to get $1000.00 in the bank. Money comes from work, and sometimes gifts. Savings comes from money you decide not to spend. If you believe you will never have $1000.00 in savings; then sad for you, you are right, you never will. Blessed is the one that is not offended by Jesus. Luke 7:23.... If you are not offended by Jesus and you don't know you are blessed; you are doing it wrong.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I want is better than I owe.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> I want is better than I owe.


You could be homeless and say that. Meaningless.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

1. Drive a car that runs on water.
2. Pick up flags and only accept cash.
3. Alert the South Korean Government on Travis' whereabouts and they capture him and give you a $10 million reward, and you're set for life.
4..10... Then you quit.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> I had to learn the hard way that all cars are toys and adults pay cash for toys. If you use things and love people, you will succeed. If you use people and love things, you will fail; PERIOD. I didn't make the rules.


This is a almost a Buddhist type post- -

The rest of your diatribe...well , its not for me- but -much respect for having your values and beliefs & sticking to them


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You could be homeless and say that. Meaningless.


When someone repeatedly purchases their stuff the most expensive way to purchase things (borrow and low monthly payments) they get to keep giving away their income. Emergency fund and no consumer debt and invest in one's own retirement is the wisest way to handle personal finances. Breathing room with money beats the mess out of stressful paycheck to paycheck spending choices. Do something different and a person gets different results. Make better choices and get better results.


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff (Nov 21, 2014)

- Refer people that you hate to sign up and drive for Uber. You'll get the referral fee before they learn they've been duped.[/QUOTE]

That's funny.


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff (Nov 21, 2014)

I agree w/your advice, but I will first take 2 weeks off.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Anyone want to know how to save $1000.00? Step 1: learn how to save $100.00. Step 2: repeat step 1; 9 more times. We are adults, no one will do this for us. Our parents won't, our teachers won't, our politicians won't. Only you can control your spending choices. Savings comes from money we choose not to spend. For the middle class, that is it. Not lottery, not settlement, not pro sports contracts, not inheritance.... Ect. Spending choices with your current income. Get breathing room. If you don't understand this statement: 'not everyone lives paycheck to paycheck'.... Find someone you trust that isn't broke and ask them to explain it. If you don't know anyone that isn't broke, seek help from Google about becoming debt free. There is free advice available. Working systems or processes are out there. Do something different to get different results.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

You can do or work anywhere you want to. There are results from everything you do. Every choice produces an action for you to deal with. I know how to make 42,000 to 54,000 a year as a Dish Network Tech because I have done that 6 different times, but there were moments I felt pressure to mislead managers or customers to keep my or my managers JOB, (just over broke). I have felt ZERO pressure to mislead a single soul as an Uber Driver. You may or may not succeed with this. I can do nothing for you except share my past and I am open to hearing from other's past. 'I believe there comes a time when everything just falls in line. We live and learn from our mistakes. The deepest cuts are healed by faith.'. Bible or Pat Benatar? 'So often times it happens, that we live our lives in chains, and we never even know (not knew) we have the keys!' ; Bible or Eagles?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Alann314 said:


> I'm alan and im new to uber. Wanted to do uber as a side job for fun and extra cash. I work as a dealer in a casino and have 4 days off so figured ok why not try it. Just finished day 2 of driving and found 10 easy steps to make a PROFIT with uber. Enjoy
> 1. Quit
> 2.
> 3.
> ...


Do you work here, they list uber on their website, I've never ever seen a casino do that.

http://www.sycuan.com


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> You can do or work anywhere you want to. There are results from everything you do. Every choice produces an action for you to deal with. I know how to make 42,000 to 54,000 a year as a Dish Network Tech because I have done that 6 different times, but there were moments I felt pressure to mislead managers or customers to keep my or my managers JOB, (just over broke). I have felt ZERO pressure to mislead a single soul as an Uber Driver. You may or may not succeed with this. I can do nothing for you except share my past and I am open to hearing from other's past. 'I believe there comes a time when everything just falls in line. We live and learn from our mistakes. The deepest cuts are healed by faith.'. Bible or Pat Benatar? 'So often times it happens, that we live our lives in chains, and we never even know (not knew) we have the keys!' ; Bible or Eagles?


 were you ever in amway?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

When I saw a Craigslist ad for make 1000.00 / week driving in Athens, Georgia. My first thought was 'IF it is true, I am intelligent enough to tweak a process and make $1200/week. I made $970.00 the week of the Georgia Auburn game (would have easily made more had I driven less earlier in the week and prepared to drive more later in the week, but now I know for this upcoming football season). So now I know the big bucks are seasonal for my closest Uber town. Someone tell me how I am not making money driving for $400 in 21 hours in a paid for car and gas at $1.84/ gal. I know I would make $1000.00 week if I drove 90 hours a week.... and if I was single I would. This is so easy and stress-free. I could commute (that has wear and tear, and zero tax advantages, by the way) to a plant and make $10.00/hr for 40 hours.... and payroll and income taxes make 25% NEVER leave the building with me. My old bankruptcy taught me I could live without credit cards. My child support payments taught me I could live on less than I make. Living taught me I needed an emergency fund more than investing.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Lidman said:


> were you ever in amway?


When I was flat broke in 90's and I tried to do it with debt and it was a part of my bankruptcy. Buying too much real estate was the main cause... But my bad choices and I take responsibility for them....


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Making a money mistake is no mistake if you learn from it. Keep making the same money mistakes and never seeing the consistent variable to the process is your own brain; now that is a mistake!


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I am writing, not to sheep, but to business owners. Ask questions of successes and learn from your own mistakes and failures. Truett Cathy wrote a book titled it is easier to succeed than to fail. What books do you read? You get to learn from a man's or woman's highlights of life experiences in just a few hours. What a time saver, not a waste of time.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Yes. Others are at whole $0.75 per mile. What a sh..t job to do.


Bart is right... I drive for $2.25/mi (SELECT) or $1/mi (X - but only if it's close to zero dead miles).


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> When someone repeatedly purchases their stuff the most expensive way to purchase things (borrow and low monthly payments) they get to keep giving away their income. Emergency fund and no consumer debt and invest in one's own retirement is the wisest way to handle personal finances. Breathing room with money beats the mess out of stressful paycheck to paycheck spending choices. Do something different and a person gets different results. Make better choices and get better results.


Obviously an Uber recruit from the Dave Ramsey adverts.

Mr. Ramsey should do his Uber driver recruits a favor and tell them how to make a profit at 90 cents a mile.

Lesson?: Dave Ramsey makes money pimping to recruit Uber drivers. The drivers don't. And Dave Ramsey is a supposed credit reduction consultant and sends people who already have a proclivity for making poor credit decisions to Uber/Santander?

How utterly ironic.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Obviously an Uber recruit from the Dave Ramsey adverts.
> 
> Mr. Ramsey should do his Uber driver recruits a favor and tell them how to make a profit at 90 cents a mile.
> 
> ...


I've listened to Dave Ramsey maybe once, radio personalities are *****s, they will advertise for anything.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> My child support payments taught me I could live on less than I make.


-at least your a responsible father.- For that you get five stars


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Obviously an Uber recruit from the Dave Ramsey adverts.
> 
> Mr. Ramsey should do his Uber driver recruits a favor and tell them how to make a profit at 90 cents a mile.
> 
> ...


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Alann314 said:


> I'm alan and im new to uber. Wanted to do uber as a side job for fun and extra cash. I work as a dealer in a casino and have 4 days off so figured ok why not try it. Just finished day 2 of driving and found 10 easy steps to make a PROFIT with uber. Enjoy
> 1. Quit
> 2.
> 3.
> ...


You drove way too many miles. Probably chasing the surge...rookie move, no offense. Make sure you claim those miles on your taxes next year


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Never heard Dave Ramsey mention Uber. I do know he would not advise getting a car payment. Grow a business slow and with cash is the only advice I have heard from him. Upgrade vehicles with cash after saving an emergency fund and paying off consumer debt. Why not try listening instead of misrepresenting him or me? I have gotten debt free from following his advice. I currently succeed with Uber because of the mileage deduction for IRS. And not having a car payment. You should try getting out of debt and saving an emergency fund. If you don't like the results, go back to your plan. It's a free country.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> Shouldn't this have been 12 steps ? With the 13th being .... ahem...


 Stiflers mom.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> Never heard Dave Ramsey mention Uber. I do know he would not advise getting a car payment. Grow a business slow and with cash is the only advice I have heard from him. Upgrade vehicles with cash after saving an emergency fund and paying off consumer debt. Why not try listening instead of misrepresenting him or me? I have gotten debt free from following his advice. I currently succeed with Uber because of the mileage deduction for IRS. And not having a car payment. You should try getting out of debt and saving an emergency fund. If you don't like the results, go back to your plan. It's a free country.


Who said I was in debt? Most drivers here would emergency flag anyone even thinking of doing a Santander lease for shit for pay. I doubt Ramsey knows much about where he sends his Uber chickens.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Who said I was in debt? Most drivers here would emergency flag anyone even thinking of doing a Santander lease for shit for pay. I doubt Ramsey knows much about where he sends his Uber chickens.


Great if you are not in debt. I paid cash for my UberX car before the Santander thing was available in my Uber town. Ramsey would not support borrowing on a car.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> I paid cash for my UberX car


You bought a car strickly to do UBERX??


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

jackstraww said:


> You bought a car strickly to do UBERX??


Yes and in the past I paid cash for a work truck to do Dish Network Sub- contracting and that worked out very well. UberX is much simpler and easier on my back. I love having no managerial interference. I turn the phone off at my choice. 20 hours or 60 hours. It is my choice. Emergency fund = choices..... I never had an emergency fund until I made it a priority.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I guess it is called maturity. I put 100% down on a 2 year old car. (5 years ago that seemed impossible). I have zero emotional attachment to it. It is there for me to use to serve others and bank cash period.


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

T


negeorgia said:


> Anyone want to know how to save $1000.00? Step 1: learn how to save $100.00. Step 2: repeat step 1; 9 more times. We are adults, no one will do this for us. Our parents won't, our teachers won't, our politicians won't. Only you can control your spending choices. Savings comes from money we choose not to spend. For the middle class, that is it. Not lottery, not settlement, not pro sports contracts, not inheritance.... Ect. Spending choices with your current income. Get breathing room. If you don't understand this statement: 'not everyone lives paycheck to paycheck'.... Find someone you trust that isn't broke and ask them to explain it. If you don't know anyone that isn't broke, seek help from Google about becoming debt free. There is free advice available. Working systems or processes are out there. Do something different to get different results.


Totally agree. That's how I live my life and I never have money problem, ever. I do Uber just for the pocket money, not to pay mortgage, food or other bills.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberNow said:


> T
> 
> Totally agree. That's how I live my life and I never have money problem, ever. I do Uber just for the pocket money, not to pay mortgage, food or other bills.


I drive for Uber as a means of public service and to feed my blue collar fantasy. I lost my kid brother to a non-vehicular alcohol-related accident six years ago. If my driving for Uber can keep a couple drunks from getting behind the wheel and ****ing up families' lives, then I have accomplished what I set out to do. I earn enough from my regular job to support my family comfortably, but Uber allows me to give something back to my community. For me, driving for Uber is not about the money at all. If it were about the money, I'd have stopped driving long ago.


----------



## Uberectile Dysfunction (Aug 19, 2015)

grams777 said:


> I would say put step 10 before step 1. Then fill in all the blank steps with Read Step One Again. Otherwise looks good.
> 
> What led you to this realization so quickly? It takes many people several months or longer to figure it out.


And by then its too late and theyre addicted


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I need the Advanced section I already have more than a thousand in the bank. I believe it all started with a $25 deposit to open a checking account.

I have another way to save a thousand bucks. Instead of going to the store once twice or three times a day go there once every two days. It's even hard for me. But if you like most people the average trip to the grocery store just bought a $15 trip.

As far as not using credit I have to disagree. I know a lot of people don't have the skill and the patients to manage them properly comma but if your credit is good enough to get a low interest card they usually come with like 15 months no interest. That's an interest-free loan for 15 months. It's an awesome deal

I agree with the bulk of the post we need to grow up and learn how to save our money. We need to grow up and learn how to spend our money without having our kids paying for it


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I drive for Uber as a means of public service and to feed my blue collar fantasy. I lost my kid brother to a non-vehicular alcohol-related accident six years ago. If my driving for Uber can keep a couple drunks from getting behind the wheel and ****ing up families' lives, then I have accomplished what I set out to do. I earn enough from my regular job to support my family comfortably, but Uber allows me to give something back to my community. For me, driving for Uber is not about the money at all. If it were about the money, I'd have stopped driving long ago.


It's very noble of you. I feel for those who rely on Uber for a livelihood. They put up with all sorts of shits in order to make few dollars because it's their only source of income. Then again, this is capitalism.

Because we live under capitalism, it is very important we develop the skills and discilpine to handle our finance. Failing that, homelessness is the reality.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Desert Driver said:


> I think you may be on to something with #6. Can you expound on that, please?


Desert Driver is spot-on as usual.


----------

